# "End Mill Doctor" ?



## Chip Monkey (Jun 15, 2022)

I use a Drill Doctor from time to time to restore drills for non-critical use which started me wondering if there's any sort of equivalent for end mills. By "equivalent" I'm thinking relatively inexpensive while producing acceptable results.

Anyone know of any such thing for home shop kind of use?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 15, 2022)

From what I gather it's fairly easy to do the ends but not the flutes- plus if doing the flutes the diameter will change
Most folks just replace them I think
For large expensive ones you could try Brian Gruschow:
www.endmill-sharpening.com/index.htm


----------



## benmychree (Jun 15, 2022)

There are simple machines to grind OD and ends of end mills, but they are not cheap as a Drill Doctor.  My old machine shop teacher used to grind the ends of end mill by hand on a bench grinder, I have done so as well, with a bit of care, it works well enough for ordinary work.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 15, 2022)

Technically a good balanced bench grinder with the right wheels is the basis for a good tool grinder. Harold Hall has a good book that has the plans and explains the use of a fully adjustable tool rest that can grind endmills and drills.






						Harold Hall's Workshop Practice Series Books
					

"Tool and Cutter Sharpening" Workshop Practice Series book 38.




					www.homews.co.uk


----------



## projectnut (Jun 16, 2022)

If you're willing to spend a grand to just sharpen the ends this might be of interest.








						End Mill Sharpener at Grizzly.com
					

<h1>Grizzly G0921 End Mill Sharpener </h1> <h2>Keep money in your wallet by sharpening your own end mills! </h2> <p> This G0921 End Mill Sharpener won’t take up much room in your shop, but will deliver big results. This portable machine will grind 2-flute, 3-flute, 4-flute and 6-flute end mills...




					www.grizzly.com
				




I'm sure its low end compared to a professional model cutter grinder, but it about as close to the price of a Drill Doctor you're going to get.


----------



## wachuko (Jun 16, 2022)

projectnut said:


> If you're willing to spend a grand to just sharpen the ends this might be of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allows end mill bit diameters from 5/32" to 9/16".

Got me looking as well... and saw this video...  I don't think it gets any easier than this for someone as clueless as me... 






Cuttermaster Professional 1/8" - 1/2" End Mill End Grinder - GS-6 - but at US$2,995.00 !!!


----------



## wachuko (Jun 16, 2022)

I am building the acute tool sharpening system... lets me get some experience with the lathe and mill and hopefully I will be able to use it to dull, beyond use, my end mills


----------



## homebrewed (Jun 16, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> Technically a good balanced bench grinder with the right wheels is the basis for a good tool grinder. Harold Hall has a good book that has the plans and explains the use of a fully adjustable tool rest that can grind endmills and drills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done some preliminary work on Hall's simple end mill grinding fixture.  It doesn't sharpen the flutes, just the bottom.  Depending on your grinder, it may not be necessary to make any of his more-elaborate tool rests.  The plain-jane tool rest found on inexpensive bench grinders sometimes can be replaced by a more flexible setup that provides a better tool rest for grinding.  His online site provides some information before you decide to pull the trigger and buy his book.  It also is a good idea to browse his web pages to look for updates regarding some of his tool rests and grinding fixtures.  For instance, he replaced the original base mounting scheme with a couple of magnetic bases, making it much easier to place the rest exactly where you want it.


----------



## wachuko (Jun 16, 2022)

homebrewed said:


> I have done some preliminary work on Hall's simple end mill grinding fixture.  It doesn't sharpen the flutes, just the bottom.  Depending on your grinder, it may not be necessary to make any of his more-elaborate tool rests.  The plain-jane tool rest found on inexpensive bench grinders sometimes can be replaced by a more flexible setup that provides a better tool rest for grinding.  His online site provides some information before you decide to pull the trigger and buy his book.  It also is a good idea to browse his web pages to look for updates regarding some of his tool rests and grinding fixtures.  For instance, he replaced the original base mounting scheme with a couple of magnetic bases, making it much easier to place the rest exactly where you want it.


It a great book for us beginners.   I got it and was going to build his tool rest.. Even did the list of material needed to get ready to buy the materials, but at the end I got lazy and order the kit with all the material needed from Eccentric Engineering...


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 16, 2022)

Look at Darex they make sharpening systems for drills,endmills, and other tooling. Great quality but you’ll pay for it.


----------



## homebrewed (Jun 16, 2022)

It looks like a nice kit.  Did you get the additional table + associated pieces?


----------



## wachuko (Jun 16, 2022)

homebrewed said:


> It looks like a nice kit.  Did you get the additional table + associated pieces?


Got one table, did not get the second one...



And a few more things for it...


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 16, 2022)

The majority of the time just sharpening the end of the end mill will get you back in biz. But I might not using my end mills like a lot of guys because I don’t use my flutes to mill surfaces. I use my shaper for that kind of work. 

i did get warned here not to waste my time trying to grind flutes with anything but an air bearing head and learned the hard way they were absolutely right. Darex and Cuttermaster both have air bearing heads. I was lucky to find and stand alone unit and it works amazing.


----------



## wachuko (Jun 16, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> The majority of the time just sharpening the end of the end mill will get you back in biz. But I might not using my end mills like a lot of guys because I don’t use my flutes to mill surfaces. I use my shaper for that kind of work.
> 
> i did get warned here not to waste my time trying to grind flutes with anything but an air bearing head and learned the hard way they were absolutely right. Darex and Cuttermaster both have air bearing heads. I was lucky to find and stand alone unit and it works amazing.


I did not know that existed... had to search on it... 






That is a lot of $$ to do this at home... wow...


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 16, 2022)

Air not only makes the shaft glide with no friction, it keeps the grit from grinding from fouling the shaft. Which it majorly does without air. And just boring a hole in the side of the housing and zapping air to it doesn’t work. tool and cutter grinders come up used but you have to be careful because many times there are missing pieces. And yeah, a complete tool grinder can be very expensive. I ended up with a Deckel knockoff with an R8 head. Now with the separate air bearing I’m totally set up.


----------



## homebrewed (Jun 17, 2022)

From the shape of those flat pieces it almost looks like the Acute sharpener is sort of a pantograph.  Is that correct?


----------



## Provincial (Jun 17, 2022)

Most people don't realize that the people who make the Drill Doctor are also the people who own Darex.


----------



## wachuko (Jun 17, 2022)

homebrewed said:


> From the shape of those flat pieces it almost looks like the Acute sharpener is sort of a pantograph.  Is that correct?


Correct.


----------



## wachuko (Jun 17, 2022)

Provincial said:


> Most people don't realize that the people who make the Drill Doctor are also the people who own Darex.


Yes.  I found that out when searching on these… 

I also noticed that they have discontinued the E85/90…


----------

